# Convertidor de usb a puerto serie RS232



## Meta (Feb 9, 2008)

¿Hay alguien que ha hecho esto en casero?







ME gustaría saber que circuitería lleva dentro y quizás me la juegue que tenga algo parecido a un MAX232.


----------



## ZeK005 (Feb 9, 2008)

no necesariamente tenga un max232 dentro.
Yo tenia un cable que hacia lo mismo y tenia un microcontrolador Cypress. Calculo que era el que hacia todas las operaciones necesarias para la comunicacion.
Por otro lado, el cable de mi telefono celular que va por puerto usb tambien tiene un micro Cypress.


----------

